# Dawson Tresspassing & Thieves



## Pepper1126 (Jul 6, 2014)

I have a permission to hunt a small piece of land near the intersection of highway 9 and Thompson Road in Dawson County. Recently I had 2 cameras stolen off this land. Someone has been riding ATVs threw the fields destroying valuable corn. These trespassers will get caught, its a small area around there and people talk.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Jul 10, 2014)

I go up 9 everyday to kelly bridge, is thompson between there and Dawsonville??? Sorry to hear this give Jason a call the G.w. maybe Coastie will see this and get the word out.


----------

